

Once Again: 1981 Video Predicts The Death Of Print Newspapers - noaharc
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/05/04/1981-video-predicts-the-death-of-print-newspapers/

======
psyklic
Look hard enough and you'll find a prediction for every eventuality.

